# GIAC software calibrations for Audi S1 2.0T applications are now available!



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

GIAC Stage 1 & Stage 2 software calibrations are now available for Audi S1 models. Stage 1 software is designed to accommodate the factory exhaust and intake systems. The programming retains OEM-like drivability while maximizing performance improvements throughout the power band. On 98 RON fuel, peak-to-peak performance gains have been measured at 30-35 wheel HP and 15-20 ft lbs wheel torque. Stage 2 software is optimized for an upgraded intake, intercooler, turbo-back exhaust and MK7 GTI Turbo outlet elbow (required for maximized power gains). Special thanks to E&A Autosport in Israel for assisting us in the testing process by providing several development vehicles!

Other features of GIAC S1 performance software include:

• properly recalibrated air/fuel ratios to reduce cylinder pressure at higher boost pressure
• improved throttle response for a drive-by-cable system feel,
• OBD2 installation allows for quick, reliable and easy performance software installation
• raised speed limiters to factory redline in final drive gear.

The software purchase (MSRP $600.00 USD) includes a pump performance program (95 or 98 RON). Race programming for E30 (ethanol blend) or 100 octane fuel and the GIAC Handheld Program Switcher are also available and are sold separately.

The following ECU part numbers are currently supported. If your part number is not on the list, ask your GIAC authorized dealer to submit a file request.

Software available for the current ECU part numbers:

• 8X0906259



​


----------

